

Reddit is whitelisted by Adblock Plus for only using ‘acceptable ads’ - derpenxyne
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/05/reddit-whitelisted-by-adblock-plus-for-using-acceptable-online-advertisements/

======
LeonimuZ


